# need a manual for altec chipper



## masterarbor (Mar 18, 2008)

does anyone have a manual for an altec JY612 whisper chipper? i didn't see it on the altec pdf download page mentioned in another post. it is ford 300 manufacture date 04/94. i called the 800# and left a mess., but no reply. thanks, kevin


----------



## capeholedigger (Mar 19, 2008)

*chipper manual*

I have a manual for the JEY series if that helps. They use the Ford 300 as well. but I think were built in the 80's. If you want it send me your email and I will forward it to you. 
David


----------



## masterarbor (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks, it's [email protected]
kevin


----------



## chipdelia (Mar 19, 2008)

*manual*

I read on one of the boards or maybe this one that the parts guy at Zenith Cutter Company has manuals for them that he sells cheap. Here is there info. They have some of the best priced blades around.

5200 Zenith Parkway
Loves Park, IL 61111
U.S.A.
E-mail: [email protected]
Toll Free: (800) 223-5202 (U.S. and Canada)
Phone: (815) 282-5200
Fax: (815) 282-5232


----------



## chipmonster (Dec 8, 2009)

*Altec Whisper Chipper Manual*

Hello all.....my first post..... I have a mid 90's Altec Whisper Chipper with 12" drum and ford 300 cu engine. I would like to know if someone could PM me with a service/user manual for this chipper. Any help would be appreciated.

Al


----------



## NetreeLady (Dec 8, 2009)

About $45; available from any Altec dealer. There's only one manual that covers all models ever made. 

Excellent machines, for the most part. We miss ours.


----------



## Treetom (Dec 13, 2009)

chipmonster said:


> Hello all.....my first post..... I have a mid 90's Altec Whisper Chipper with 12" drum and ford 300 cu engine. I would like to know if someone could PM me with a service/user manual for this chipper. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Al



Here's a couple more pages for the Ford I-6 gasoline engines. My chipper is a '93 Bandit. Good luck.


----------



## chipmonster (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## AaronBradford (Dec 30, 2019)

capeholedigger said:


> *chipper manual*
> 
> I have a manual for the JEY series if that helps. They use the Ford 300 as well. but I think were built in the 80's. If you want it send me your email and I will forward it to you.
> David


Can I also get that manual, changing the blades out now. I am missing a couple of pages 4-3 and 4-4


----------

